# Baby argentine black and white tegu



## pauljr456 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got a baby thats only 4months old from this guy in new york and he said he got it from a breeder in Virginia but from what im reading its an import and the guy said it depends on there living conditions when and where they breed he was green when he came out and is really healthy hes about 10 inches now but i want to know if hes an import or not someone plz help


----------



## james.w (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like an import.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> Sounds like an import.



but he doesnt seem like an import hes super calm and has no parasites i got him checked


----------



## james.w (Apr 2, 2012)

Imports can be as calm as CBB and be parasite free. CBB generally hatch between June and September at the latest. If he was CBB he would be closer to 7-10 months old.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> Imports can be as calm as CBB and be parasite free. CBB generally hatch between June and September at the latest. If he was CBB he would be closer to 7-10 months old.



well hes 10 inches


----------



## james.w (Apr 2, 2012)

Based on what I know of tegus, I would say import. Unless you can get a hold of the breeder and find out hatch dates and other specific info, I would say import. 

Now import or CBB, it doesn't matter either way. Both can grow to be tame as the other, parasites would be the biggest concern with an import, but if you have had that checked you are good. 

By the way, welcome to the forum and congrats on the tegu.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> Based on what I know of tegus, I would say import. Unless you can get a hold of the breeder and find out hatch dates and other specific info, I would say import.
> 
> Now import or CBB, it doesn't matter either way. Both can grow to be tame as the other, parasites would be the biggest concern with an import, but if you have had that checked you are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## got10 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is the time of year for imports. But every tegu is a great tegu regardless of where it was hatched. maybe we can have a play date lol


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 3, 2012)

got10 said:


> This is the time of year for imports. But every tegu is a great tegu regardless of where it was hatched. maybe we can have a play date lol



Lol where do you live that would be awsome to do that


----------



## got10 (Apr 3, 2012)

in long beach area


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 3, 2012)

got10 said:


> in long beach area
> 
> yea i can do that and im reading online that a 4x4x3 is good enclosure for a tegu but only if you take them out alot is that true?


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

4ft long is great for the 10 inch little guy you have now, but definitely no good for an adult tegu.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah just taking them out doesnt mean anything i would just use a 6x3x3 or if you got a columbian u could use the 5x2x2 u have


----------



## got10 (Apr 3, 2012)

My guys do a lot of free roaming , so they only sleep in their cage.


----------

